# Non Biting But Swarming GNATS



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Over here in the midlands of SC the gnats are ruthless this time of year when mowing and so on. They don't bite like the "no see ums" in the Lowcountry of SC, but they get in your ears, up your nose, in your eyes, and just about anywhere that will drive you crazy. .

There was a thread about what to spray to kill them that I saw at some point, but couldn't remember what to use to control them. Went searching and couldn't find the thread.

Any ideas? Sorry that I couldn't find where it was previously covered.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Talstar P is a very common insecticide.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Yup, Talstar P if you want to spray. 1 oz per gal per M on turf.
Ortho Bug-B-Gone is a granular version of the same AI (bifenthrin) if you'd rather spread it.
Either one will do a pretty good job knocking down the gnats.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

These things are the devil and no the blue eyed blonde kid.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Amen!


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

I have some Telstar P. I used to spray around the lights where mosquitos would swarm. It sounds like on here, the better approach will be to add the insecticide to my sprayer with a fert or herbicide app.

Any risk in mixing too much - talstar / tenacity / FAS /PGR?


----------

